# Looking for KC 696 blanks



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Any of you guys that do any rod building. I am looking for KC 696 blanks. White or black. Anybody have any or know of any for sale. Thanks.
Jared


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Willing to trade or buy. I have a couple 706s and shimano 2500s for trade. Looking for the blanks to build cobia rods.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you tried ordering off of their website? They show them in stock.


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

What site did you look at? I was told they went out of business.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Here you go.
http://www.biscaynerod.com/store/home.php


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Appreciate it billcollector. Had mine broken and now its finally time to replace it.


----------

